# Pocket Can Launcher And Two Bonus Shots



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep Just send it on up.

Thats all.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's absolutely incredible my friend.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Fire! Fire!*


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A new can launcher idea for you!

A rat trap.


Lay the can on the set rat trap.
Shoot it to set off the trap.
Shoot the can after it is flung into the air by the rat trap.
Bonus points for doing this with a rat.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ash said:


> A new can launcher idea for you! A rat trap.
> 
> 
> Lay the can on the set rat trap.
> ...


Now that is a marvelous idea. Would you please post your attempt and if you do then I will post mine. LOL.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> *Fire! Fire!*


Ha now thats some head action. Where do you get this stuff.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> That's absolutely incredible my friend.


Glad you like.
Thanks.
Dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Just noticed that the second to the last shot was not a good one.

Thats all.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ash said:


> A new can launcher idea for you!
> 
> A rat trap.
> 
> ...


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Where can you find a rat dumb enough to wait around for his turn while Dgui shoots the trap and then the can?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

NICE !


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

ash said:


> A new can launcher idea for you!
> 
> A rat trap.
> 
> ...


Wow ... CREATIVE IDEA! My gadgeteering mind at times has been figuring out how to build some kind of simple launcher that does not require extensive set-up for each launch. I've looked at ball launchers (for dogs) and clay launchers (expensive costs). Spring loaded rodent traps is low tech! I have to experiment with this. Rat traps come in variety of sizes. I'm thinking a whole row of traps to do consecutive launches! *Dgui ... also something for you to maybe test!*


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I only quickly looked. Apparently, other's have experimented with rat traps using them for general catapult-style launching of ping pong & golf balls and other small items. Maybe some kind of extension arm attachment to spring arm end to increase arc/throw. Mouse trap base fastened to heavier & larger board. Seeing some videos, traps tend to launch forward. Maybe trap base needs to be set at an angle so it launches items in more upwards direction. Something on my to-do list, maybe first testing with small traps!

https://www.google.com/search?q=mouse+rat+trap+launcher+catapult

https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww#q=mouse+rat+trap+launcher+catapult&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=vid

Ash, thanks for sharing idea :thumbsup:


----------

